

DNA Sequencer the Size of a USB Memory Stick - chriskanan
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/12/usb-sized-dna-sequencer-is-error-prone-but-still-useful/#p3

======
chriskanan
Craig Venter (Human Genome Project, Craig Venter Institute, etc.) has
previously proposed sending a small DNA sequencer to Mars to look for DNA on
Mars, and then radio back any DNA sequences found back to Earth for study:
[http://www.space.com/24923-faxing-life-from-mars-craig-
vente...](http://www.space.com/24923-faxing-life-from-mars-craig-venter.html)

With a sequencer the size of a USB stick, that seems very plausible. Of
course, it assumes that the same nucleotides are used by any microbes found on
Mars.

